# Need To Try



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

I know that everyone has given drewgaren a lot of smack for whatever.....but I'm on his genesis 2 rom. and it is smooth with great battery. It doesn't have all the customization as other Roms but its smooth.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

not for "whatever", for stealing other developers' work and publishing it as his own. There's a reason he doesn't post on any of the forums...


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

+1


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

OK...but give him a break he said that he retreived some files from someone that he didn't know.....doesn't matter this rom is still one of the best out for the dx


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, he's been accused of kanging from multiple roms,from multiple dev ,multiple times, on froyo and gb,


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

No harm intended...but he must had picked the right choice of stuff. Lol...cause it's smooth


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Only one I ever liked was broodcomb. I stopped using his stuff though after doing my research. His bad history goes back a longggggg way.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a non issue as he no longer dev's for our device!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> This is a non issue as he no longer dev's for our device!


+1

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> not for "whatever", for stealing other developers' work and publishing it as his own. There's a reason he doesn't post on any of the forums...


sounds like blackdroid LOL


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.

*closed. 
Keep the drama off the forums.


----------

